
IBM Used NYPD Surveillance Footage to Develop Technology to Search by Skin Color - dredmorbius
https://theintercept.com/2018/09/06/nypd-surveillance-camera-skin-tone-search/
======
dwighttk
They've been working on this together since at least 2007 and NYPD claims they
stopped in 2016. (One person interviewed talks about focus in these sorts of
programs changing around 9/11, but it isn't clear if he means this IBM/NYPD
program began before then.)

There was a similar program in Chicago that ran 2005-2013.

